

Launch code for US nukes was 00000000 for 20 years - gpvos
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/12/launch-code-for-us-nukes-was-00000000-for-20-years/

======
brianpgordon
Posted 4 days ago:

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819969](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819969)

------
TrainedMonkey
Never fear. I have it on good authority that new security codes are reasonably
secure alphanumeric combinations: "123456qwerty". It would be interesting to
find out how it is really done though. I suspect we will not know until new
more secure system is in place.

------
spinlock
That's the kind of combination an idiot puts on his luggage.

